# Help with dripping portafilter



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi,

I bought a V3 in the week. At the moment, when I brew a shot, water drips out from the portafilter, underneath the spouts etc, as well as going through the puck to make a shot.

I have a SJ and it's a very fine grind, past '1' going onto '0'. Could this be the cause? I plan to dial back and see how it goes later on, but any help at the moment would be appreciated!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

More likely to be fault on seal or coffee grounds on it. No dinks in edge of basket ? Thoroughly check seal and housing. How far does P/F lock in ? 6 o'clock or more ?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Could be general gunk / dings as above but could also be a new group headseal or gasket required (hence the request to see how far round you pushing the portafilter).

If you choking the machine you most likely to hear the OPV kick in getting rid of the excess pressure if really too fine a grind.

If second hand is most likely to be the group head gasket which lose their elasticity over time. You can get genuine rancilio ones for a few pounds or for longevity ( and the fact its green of course) a silicon one. Can get both from Bella Barista and others am sure.

Hope of help

John


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

johnealey said:


> Could be general gunk / dings as above but could also be a new group headseal or gasket required (hence the request to see how far round you pushing the portafilter).
> 
> If you choking the machine you most likely to hear the OPV kick in getting rid of the excess pressure if really too fine a grind.
> 
> ...


+1 for this.

I had similar trouble a while back and swapping the gasket solved the problem, but not immediately; it took a few shots to settle in I guess.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If you're buying a new group seal, just get a new shower plate as well - will save time & postage later on......


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone. That's a great help. It locks to around 7 o'clock I'd say, at the most.

Think I'll go for the new seal and shower plate anyway as recommended, cheers.


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

I bought a new Silvia V3(4?) a few weeks ago and find that if I don't lock the PF to at least 6 o'clock, I get leakage past the seal. The seal is in perfect condition and so is the PF and basket.

It does take quite a bit of force to lock it to (or past) the 6 o'clock position and at first I didn't feel very comfortable applying so much force but I find that any less and it will reliably leak.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

All fixed now after following the advice to get a new seal. I treated myself to the bright green silicon one! And the shower screen. Coffee is immaculate now, loving it! Thanks again all.


----------



## masonharley (May 24, 2015)

Try an IMS Precision Shower Screen,

Lock Tight and Replace with a Long-Life Silicone Gasket for the Silvia available on eBay by seller: ShockWavesShop.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Father_Java

Might be worth checking you have the correct sized seal. Incorrect by 0.5/1mm might cause the portafilter to not lock at the desired 6 o'clock position.


----------

